# SLOTMANIA - This weekend, Stuttgart, Germany



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Great show and loads of stuff you don't get to see here in the states!

Anyone else going?

We will be staying at "Martin Clause" in Echterdingen if your in town early, stop in and say hi!

http://slotmania.de/



---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Johnny, you should have advertised early on and maybe we could get a few people to go together (or at least meet up there for a few days)
I would love to go to Germany, but would need time to plan it out, and of coarse, the money to back it up. not to mention the slot car spending money that would be needed. and I'm sure theres more than Claus doing custom resins over there.
I could only imagine a table full of Claus's cars in a rainbow of colors..........I would be so broke, lol.
But seriously, next time could you give a 2-3 month heads up if possible. I'll do everything I can to try and make it.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> But seriously, next time could you give a 2-3 month heads up if possible. I'll do everything I can to try and make it.


I really put this on here for our foreign collectors, but an American contingency would be great.....I always have this show listed on my web site...scroll to the bottom of the page, click the "shows we are attending" link each show is listed with show promoter contact info.

Hope to see some of you there....stop in and say hello!


Next show is 31 March, 2007.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I spent a year and a half there from Oct 1984 to Apr 1986. Aschauffenberg 3rd Battalion 69th Armor 3rd Infantry Divsion. Beautiful country and the best beer in the world!
I'd love to go back someday. Randy.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah John, ya should plan one, that is an american excursion to that show, I would love to go! Even if it was just to sample the beer!! BUT, I would need at least a year to save enough money to go. pig


----------

